# Just bought a Shizouka AN-S



## alloy (Feb 16, 2015)

Jim Dawson and I went to look at it tonight and I picked it up for $2500.  

Jim has graciously offered to help me retrofit a new controller on it.  It has a tool changer and some tool holders included.

Jim can fill everyone in on the motors and drives.


----------



## bladehunter (Feb 17, 2015)

My "shed" such as it is would fit on that table. Looks like a good buy.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 17, 2015)

wow, that's not trivial! I'm glad you found what you were looking for and I'm sure Jim will see you right. How's your lathe coming along? You must be nearly fully tooled up now - watchagoingtomake?


----------



## alloy (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope it turns out to be a good buy. And no not trivial. Weighs about 5k with 40 taper. 

I found a number of mills but none of them local. There was one in Vegas for $2k but shipping was $1500. I had a problem spending 75% of the cost of the mill for shipping. That extra money I saved by buying locally can be spent on the retrofit or tooling.  Funny, I have looked so much I'd taken a break from looking and thankfully Jim saw it listed and PM'd me about it. We will pick it up this weekend. 

I've not done much with the lathe yet. Been busy doing other things making money to buy a CNC mill


----------



## alloy (Feb 21, 2015)

We picked up the mill today. It was a challenge getting it loaded on the trailer. I rented a drop deck 10K trailer at a local rental place.  The trailer is pretty slick.  It was only $75 for the day.

Sometime in the mills life a previous owner put wheels on it. The trailer was sitting at angle going downhill and that was a bit of work making sure it didn't get away from us. 

I also picked up a big VFD from the guy for $400. 

Sorry the pics aren't in order, I uploaded them in order but they didn't come out that way.

It' now sitting in Jim's shop.  Now we need to figure out which way we are going with the retrofit.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 22222 33


----------



## csprecision (Feb 21, 2015)

That looks like a stout piece of iron

Post some pictures of the tool changer, never seen a knee mill with an atc!


----------



## alloy (Feb 21, 2015)

It's pretty heavy.  From what I can find out it's about 5000lbs.

This is the only pic I have of the tool changer.  Right now I'm 30 miles away from the mill so can't take anymore.

This is the first knee mill I've seen with a tool changer also, but in researching online there seem to be more than a few around. I'm not sure just how good it will work, but my backup plan is an "arm strong" tool changer


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll  post some pictures of the tool changer tomorrow.  I was looking at it, it seems pretty simple.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 22, 2015)

That changer is known as a tool flipper, it can toss them out with the rotation. need careful adjustment here.

You've got DC servos on the axis, box ways, VERY rigid machine. If you're got the bucks, Camsoft would be a great refit control for this machine.

Karl


----------



## alloy (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd heard the tool changer isn't very reliable.  If it works then fine, if not I'll rip it off and do tool changes manually.  I'm not doing mass production with it so manual tool changes are ok. I just need a CNC to automate a very tedious process and allow me to do more in less time.

I looked at camsoft.  The software is more than I paid for the machine.  I realize it's a long term investment, but if I went that way it would delay the project waiting for me to earn the money for just the software.  

Jim is going to look at what is there and put some alternatives on paper and I'll make a decision then.  I hope we can get it done in the next month or so.  I could use it right now.


----------



## alloy (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got my sheet metal for the control cabinet back today from the sheet metal shop.  Cost me two 12 packs of Coors to have them bent up.  The guy I got the mill from gave me the pre cut metal so I just needed to have them bent up.

I also ordered the DSMPC motion controller and the breakout boards and 2 OptoIsolated PNP Sourcing Type I/O Boards.


----------



## alloy (Mar 6, 2015)

And this just came in 5 min ago.

Paid $79 for he MPG and $15 for express shipping.  It's a pretty nice unit. The case is metal and not some cheap plastic.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like things are going nicely. Looking forward to your experience with the DCMPC motion controller


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2015)

what a nice machine. It will be nice to see it up and running again
Steve


----------



## alloy (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm pretty anxious to get it running.  But after I ordered the controller I got an email saying they are back ordered 1-2 weeks :-(

So not sure what can be done in the mean time.  My Renishaw encoders came in today also.  Got 4 of them.  Going to put a scale on K axis. 

Jim found today that the transformer that was supposed to be included isn't in any of the boxes.  Not sure how much that will run me for a replacement.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2015)

what controller software have you decided on 
and stepper or servo?
Steve


----------



## alloy (Mar 6, 2015)

Going to give Mach3 a try and stay with the servos hopefully. 

There are a set of drives that came with it so if those and the motors are good  it will be servos.  If not then we will have to regroup and see what the replacement cost is and then go from there.

I also just picked up a touch screen monitor off ebay for it.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know anything about servos but if you have any questions about mach3 I'd be glad to try to help.
I can also help get you started in cad and basic g-code for near nothing if your not wanting to spend a fortune.
Steve


----------



## alloy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you very much for the offer. I'm very sure we will have questions about Mach3.  I found a few free screen set and they are pretty cool, but I'd like to make some changes in them.  Small changes, but changes that will help running the mill.

I run 4 axis VMC's all day at work, so I know my G codes pretty well.  I'm always fixing programs and adjusting things to get parts into tolerance. 

What I don't know is how to run Mastercam X5.  Back 14 years ago when I had my shop I used Smartcam and it was dos based.  I'm working on learning Mastercam, but I'm tying to unlearn old habits with Smartcam and relearn new in Mastercam and it's not going well.  Even though it's been 14 years since I programmed old habits die hard.  I've purchased a couple of books on Mastercam, but to say the least they aren't very good.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 7, 2015)

sounds like I should be asking you questions ...
I was just wanting to be friendly and helpful if you needed any
Steve


----------



## Boswell (Mar 7, 2015)

The DSMPC has drivers for the new MACH4.  You might want to check out Mach4
I use MachMotion's screenset but I don't think they sell it separate from their CNC solutions anymore. Be sure to check out a screenset on you touchscreen. Many of the home-made screensets use buttons that are not so easy to press on a touch screen (made for mouse clicking).


----------



## alloy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm good with code, not so good with electronics, and have no experience with Mach3 so I will be asking questions of you.  I really appreciate you offer of help


----------



## alloy (Mar 7, 2015)

Well slight plan change.

Since the DSMPC was two weeks out I decided to look on Ebay for one.  And guess what I found for $900 instead?

And it's local so I'm going to pick it up tonight and take it out to Jim' place tomorrow.  

Jim said since I found this for such an unbelievable price I should go buy a lotto ticket and quit my job   New it's $3200!!!


----------



## alloy (Mar 13, 2015)

Got the 4080 out to Jim and it seems to work just fine.  Has it hooked up to Mach3 and he is jogging it offline.  

I've added some links to parts I've bought hoping they will be helpful  and save some money on others projects.

Have stepper motors ordered for the speed control and the tool changer.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221424267383?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My touch screen monitor came in and it looks great.  For $135 shipped it was a great deal.  Looks brand new not refurbished at all.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171708856705?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Got my breakout boards from Winford for half the price of the ones from Galil.  
http://www.winfordeng.com/products/brksd26hd.php  They shipped the same day I placed my order.

My magnetic Renishaw scale tape  off Ebay also.  I wanted to order from a US supplier but they were well over $100 more for 2 meters of tape.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331023801182?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The Renishaw LM10 reader heads came off Ebay for $80 each, but he seems to have pulled his listing. He had them for $100 and I made him and offer on 4 and he accepted it. 

I need to figure out how to attach the monitor to my pendant box.  There is a very small (about 1/8" lip) around the outside edge of the monitor and I can enlarge the opening so it fits tightly into the opening, but need to find a way of attaching it with some kind of clamps or something on the back of the monitor to hold it in place.
Haven't go that figured out just yet.


----------



## alloy (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a little done today.  Worked on the power panel.  Tomorrow hopefully I'll get the panel with all the motion control stuff done, then comes running all the wiring.


----------



## gt40 (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats on the mill- looks really solid.  For cam, the new Dolphin  stuff is relatively affordable.  I got a package from them for both lathe and mill for a decent price.  Anyway, good luck and post lots of pics as you get it going.


----------



## alloy (Mar 21, 2015)

I is pretty solid.  From all I've read about the AN-S mills they will cut anything you throw at them.  

I have an old Version of Mastercam (X5) but am having problems learning it.  Back when I had my shop I used Smartcam and it was  DOS program.  That's been well over 10 years ago and my biggest problem is unlearning Smartcam and relearning Mastercam.  Seems old habits die hard.  

I may take a look at Dolphin.  What did you end up paying for a seat of Dolphin?


----------



## countryguy (Mar 25, 2015)

1 extremely import Q and 1 not so important Q if I may. 

#1 - Is Mr. Dawson in any of the pics above around the Truck.   
#2- I recently picked up a break for the kid to do exactly what you did for your box.  What software did you have?  Does it show you the view 'all folded up' after you lay it out and define fold points?  Not sure how to do any of this yet.... but we're about to give it a go this summer.     Thanks all.  REALLY GOOD THREAD!     Keep the info coming!  

Ohh- 2.5-  W/ Mach 3, I thought you needed stepper motors.  If you run DC servo types, is this capability just in the controller you picked up?  Translate stepper pulses into DC Server over encoder movement?   So much to learn these days.  Keeps us young!   
Giddy up all 
JJ


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 25, 2015)

countryguy said:


> 1 extremely import Q and 1 not so important Q if I may.
> 
> #1 - Is Mr. Dawson in any of the pics above around the Truck.
> #2- I recently picked up a break for the kid to do exactly what you did for your box.  What software did you have?  Does it show you the view 'all folded up' after you lay it out and define fold points?  Not sure how to do any of this yet.... but we're about to give it a go this summer.     Thanks all.  REALLY GOOD THREAD!     Keep the info coming!
> ...




That's me holding the trailer down in the picture with my son actually doing some work in the trailer.  That may be the only picture of me on the entire Internet.

There is a Mach3 plug in for the Galil controllers.  Not exactly sure how that is going to work with Mach3, but we'll hook everything up as a servo system and then figure out how to make Mach3 run it.  I really haven't done all of the research needed to understand everything.  The fallback is to use my software to run the machine.


----------



## alloy (Mar 25, 2015)

The sheetmatal came with the mill, I don't have the design for it. I just had it bent up by my favorite sheet metal shop that takes a short case of Conona for payment 

I have started a new thread in the machine build forum. There are more pics of the control and power cabinets with the components mounted. 

I'd post a link to the new thread but I'm in my phone so can't easily do that.


----------

